# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  ذكريات من جيلي ..

## Princess

مرحبا..
يعطيكم الف عافيه.. 
ياحبي للذكريات القديمه..
فتحت هالمتصفح واتمنى تشاركوني ذكرياتكم او تعليقاتكم.. 
خبركم الجيل = تقريبا 30 سنه... 
طبعا الذكريات مسموح يحط العضو ذكرياته اذا كان من جيلي << تحيز 
يعني من مواليد 1407 فما اقل ..
اكثر من هيك..
يعلق و اكون له شاكره.. 

طبعا الذكريات بتكون في كل شي..
اجهزه _ اكل _ اغراض _ كراتين_ العاب _ مسلسلات... اييي شييييي قديم ... ابدي وياكم اول الذكريات... 
--------------------------
فلم كرتوووني المفضل
توووم سوووير خفيف هالدم  
 
-------------------------- 

سنانوه فقيل هالدم ههههههههههه يعل قلبي كل يوم نفس القصه صخله ضايعه امها تيس يدور على ابوه .. انا لله وتاليتها.. !! 
 
-------------------------- 

ههااااي الحصن.. << افادي اروح وياهم والعب..  


 
 
-------------------------- 

فلووونه الحلووه.. يقولو الحين يجيبوها في سبيس تون.. 

 
-------------------------- 

مسلسل علاء الدين القديم...  

 

-------------------------- 

النينجا كبامارو  
 
-------------------------- 

شاركوني ولي رجعه مع ذكريات بشكل اخر.. 
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

بما اني المفروض ازعل..حرام ارتفعي شوي..
قولي مواليد 1408 هـ يسدحوا الذكريات..
مو تحبطيني.. :sad2: 
الصراحه موضوع خطير..بس توقعتك
تجيبين طاري هايدي..>>احبها لاني  :bigsmile: 
بين السهول والتلال.. تحت النجوم والهلال..عبر الطبيعه والجمال..حكايه تشابه الخيال..حكايه بنت اسمها هايدي ...
>> استرجعت الاغنيه على طول ماصدقت
..المهم..مشكوره عالموضوع
وإن شاء الله نشوف ذكريات الاعضاء.. وإن شاء الله مايحسروني
على شي ماعاصرته...اتحسر وازعل بعدين   :sad2: ..
تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أحم صحيح أن أني من موآليــد 1412هـ*
*بس ديلين متآبعتنهم ..*
*لكن بحترم شرطك لآنك تستآهلين الأحترآم فديييتك*
*سنآن أني أحبه .. وسنــآن يآسنآن*
*عآد تصدقي أميــروه من كم يوم بس الصبآح كنآ جآلسين أني وأختي وأمي وأبوي وأخويي أبو شرين* 
*الموهم .. أبويي كآن يغير يبغى يحط الجزيره العفنه وهوه يفرفر أمي أنتبهت إلى كرآتين* 
*مآشوفها الا هيه تضحك وتقوول فلوونه حط الكرآتين بنشآهده وتخليني أمووت ضحك* 
*فلونه أم حوآجب ..<<مآسميها الا كده*
*والحصن ليه دكريآت بعد ..*
*أدكر أقعد من النووم الصبح من صبآح الله خير تقولي منبهه على رزقي بس عشآن أشآهده <<<وتفآعل بعد وياهم*
*^*
*^*
*هدرة مخلوقه توهآ جآلسه من النوم هع*
*ننتظر ذكـــريآتك حبيبتي ..*
*تسلمين قلبو ع الموضوع الحلو* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه*
*لآعدمنآ جديدك يآرب*
*تحيآتي..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

موضوع حلوة خيتو
وفكرة احلى طبعاً
بس الشرط يبي له تخفيض :weird: 
يعني 1408  :toung: 
سنة وحدة ماتفرق
ونشاء الله بعد كم يوم بس نغير الاتصال راح احط ليكم حاجات قديمة
حتى لو من في نفس هذا الموضوع
بالمختصر اغاني الكراتين القديمة
بحاول اني ارفعها ليكم

>> يلا انشب وبلا هدرة
<< زين زين يلا باي
الى اللقاء

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههههههههه ويلي عليكم
بسومه لا تستعجلي مشوارنا طويل و اكيد لهايدي و بيتر نصيب ...
ضحوكه فديتش وفديت هالذوووق نورتي يالغلا .. هههههههه ابو شرين ضحكتيني لا يكون ابو المرح ابو جمال والحين شرين مصيبه ههههههههه ,,<<  :notrust:  ويش عليش انتين 
النااااري بنتظار اغاني الكراتين لا خلا ولا عدم والله تسلم.. هههههههه كلكم تبغو تخفيض .. اوكي..
المشكله مابغى اخفض وايد
طيب باقول من 1410 ونازل
بشرط يذكر المشترك سنة ولادته..
يللا وروني تفاعلكم...
.
.
.
.

كلااااام سليم وكلام ذهب.. كلووو لطافه وعقل و أدب
والى اللقاء يا اصدقاائي
تابعو معنا قصتنا
مع هايدي حبيبتنا..
هايدي الجميله
هايدي الأمينه مدري ويه هههههه
هايدي اليتيمه.. << اغنية النهايه..
هههههههههه عن نفسي ما اميل للكراتين البناتيه وايد
زي ليدي و سالي وغيرهم .. احسهم دلاليع <<  :toung:  :lol:  
 



ريمي الولد.. 
 
عدنااان ولينا... << احبه وااااايد 
 

كرتون الفاهمين الشاطرين العاقلين هههههههههه لبيبه..(( اسألو لبيبة)) 
 
يللا ابغى تفاعل ولي رجعه..
الموضوع متجدد..
 :clap:  :clap: 
دمتم بخير 
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ارسم العشق

ا                   قديمك نديمك اني من مواليد 1407 طبعا من عمرك

----------


## RamSia

الحمد لله انه طلعت من القديمين هههه 
انا من مواليد 1405 بشهر ذو الحجة تحديدا <<  اوبس والله و كبرنا ( نعد الليالي والليالي تعدنا ... العمر يمضي والليالي بزايدِ)

جني هذرت وايد 
عاد انا عندي ملف اسمه قديمك نديمك يذكرني بأيام اول 






هاي صورة وبس يصلح النت العربي المحترم راح احاول احمل كم صورة بعد

----------


## مريم المقدسة

دكرتينا بالايام الحلوة واحلى ايام حياتى 
كنا نستنا عند التلفزيون لما يطلعوا ايام 
احلى من كراتين الحين البايخة
احين من شفت الصور ما تحملت ما ارد لكن اناشاء اللة ادور لكى صور واحطهم 
تحياتى

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اهلين اميرة 

اول ما شفت الموضوع قلت هالبنت حط صور رحلتها للمدينة المنورة 

وبعد ما قريت قلت ...
اشوى اني شملني العرض قصدي من الجيل اللي طلبتيه 

احم احم اني من مواليد 1401 هـ  يا قديمة كح كح جبت ليكم الغبرة هههههه

واني قاعده اتذكر ذكرياتي  القديمة المغبرة وشان اقول احط اليهم صورة اسنكرز قلت لا لا لا هذا مو قديم 
قلت احط ليكم صورة كندر الغالي قلت لا وألف لا هذا جديد مو قديم 

وتالي بعد التفكير ((  يا زعم تفكيري خخخخ )) 
احط لكم صورة قديمة مغبرة والله يساعدكم على السعله اللي بجيكم خخخخ



وما اتوقع ما حد ضاقه 

البسكويت اللي قمنا اناكله عشان انجمع صوره هههههه 





ان شاء الله يعجبش خيتو هههه

----------


## أُخرىْ

بما ان  عطونا التصريح في الكتابهـ... << ماصدقت..
قبل كم يوم كنت اسولف انا وصديقتي عن بعض الالعاب..ههههه قعدنا نسترجع بس طبعاً نسترجع
ذكريات نااقصهـ.. كأننا كبار مررهـ..نسينا بسرعهـ..
بس بذكر لكم كم لعبهـ..

فيه لعبهـ كان اسمها ( يافاطمهـ ياعائشهـ ) هع هع...
كنا نجتمع كلنا البنات ونمسك بعض ونسوي شكل نصف دائره..C واللي عالاطراف وحده منهم عائشه والثانيه فاطمهـ..<<طبعاً انا ماارضى الا اكون فاطمه
ويبدأ الحوار بين اللي في الطرفين
عائشه: يافاطمه
فاطمه : ياعائشه
عائشه: ايش تشربي
فاطمه: ماء الهنا
عائشه: ايش تاكلي
فاطمه: حبة ذره
عائشه: عندك عروسه
فاطمه: ايه عندي
عائشه: ايش اسمها
فاطمه: ( .....) اي بنت 
وهالعروس نلفها يعني تعطينا ظهرها وايدها ملفوفه يعني يمينها في ايد البنت اللي واقفه عاليسار..ويسارها في ايد اللي عاليمين>> فهمتوا علي..
..ونعيد الاغنيه لين الكل يلف حتى فاطمه وعائشه.. وبعدين اذا لفوا عائشه وفاطمه يمسكوا ايد بعض..
>>> تعبت وانا استرجع الذكريات.. وشكلها ذكريات ناقصه بعد تعرفون من الزمان الاغبر..  :toung: 
...
وفيهـ  الخِـطهـ.. لاحد يقول مايعرفها..  :evil: عاد مو عارفه اشرحها
بس عشان لايصير لبس عند احد.. اقصد اللي نرسم عالارض بالطبشور ونسوي 3 مربعات عموديه
وفوقهم مستطيلين افقيين وبعدين فوق المستطيلين مربع واحد وبعده مستطيلين..ونرمي ( الحِلْ)..* الحجر اللي نستخدمه في اللعبه*.. ونرقم المربعات ونرمي الحِل وننط.. واهم شي الحجر ينرمي في مكانه المطلوب ومايلامس حدود المربع.. ولو غلطنا للي يلعب معنا  يجي دوره...

لعبة نط الحبل ( شبرا امرا)
من الاسم معروفه.. وكل الشعب يلعبها.. عاد انا كنت اموت عليها بس العبها بطريقتي الخاصه
كنت ارفع رجول قبل الثانيه  بس كنت انط المهم..
يعني امسك الحبل وانط واقول ( شبرا امرا شمس نجوم كواكب هوا لعب استوا )
او كنا نلعب جماعه 2 يمسكون الحبل من الاطراف ووحده تنط واحنا نغني 


 :rolleyes:  جاااااري إسترجاع ذكرياتنا ترى صج صايره انسى..
انا حتى الاونو نسيت كيف يلعبونها.. لعبت مع بنات خالتو..وكل شوي اسئل وش اسوي..!!
...
أتمنى فهمتوا شي من ذكرياتي القديمهـ
اميروا.. انا ذكرت سنة ولادتي بس عادي اعيده,, واستنى الهديه بعد..
وللمره المليون  :bigsmile:  انا من مواليد 1408.. بالتحديد 10\ ربيع اول\1408هـ كل يوم عيد ميلادي  :embarrest:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يــــــــــــــــآآي ونآآآسه بآلقـــوهـ..*
*ذكـــريآتكم فلته* 
*بسمه.. دكرتيني بأيآم إبتـــدآئي كنت ألعبها أني وخويـــآتي هع هع هع..*
*بس ليها تكمله ..*
*بعدين البنآت الثنتين (فآطمة وعآئشه) يقومو وحده منهم تفلص البنات والثانيه تضرب*
*ويسألو البنآت إذآ جآوبو صح يدخلو الجنه واللي تجآوب غلط تدخل النآر<<<الله المعين* 

*بانتـــظآر ذكــريآتكم ..*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*تحيآتون..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## sweetsoul

ياي وناسة ذكريات الاولى اشوه اني من المشمولين لا اتحسر
يعني من مواليد 1408
اذكر ايام الاجازة نقعد من صباح الله تقعد ننتظر ديك الكراتين في البحرين ونستمل واحنا نتتظر وقمة القهر عاااااااااد اذا قطعوا الكرتون علشان اخبار ( زي السعودية مثلاً)
بس مافي احلى من ايام الاولى مو زي الحين الكراتين بايخة ومدلعين بعد في كل الاوقات كراتين حتى في الليل 
واكل الاولى لديذذذذذذذذذ
اخليكم وي الصور <<<<< اتحسروا شوي  :wink:  
 
هدا الجلو طبعا الى الحين موجود ( يمي يمي اموت فيه الى الحين وساعات اجمده بعد) 

عااااااد هذا الايسكريم نروح البقالة البعيدة عن بيتنا علشان بس نشتريه  
 
وهذا الحلاوه مررررررررره كشخة احلى شي لكن الوردي والاحمر 
اني ما احب الموز اخلي الموز بعدين اعطي اي واحد من اخواتي ياكلوه 






 
وهدي لعبة العائلة ما انساها الا جمعت خرجيتي علشان اشتريها 
اذكر كانت 120 قيمتها 
جمعت 100 ريال كنت عفر في ثالث ابتدائي وطبعا بالنسبة الينا في داك الوقت 100 واجد 
وبقى عليي 20 ريال 
قام اخويي قال اليي ويش رايك اشترك وياك
طبعا هو دفع 20 ريال واني 100 لعب عليي مو  :toung: <<<< مستعجلة البنية تمبى تشتريها لان
ولايفوتكم بعد كان هو اكثر مني يلعب  :mesb:  
بس وناسة ان انتين نشتري شي من مصروفش 
وكان احلى لعبة بالنسبة اليي ماريو وميكي ماوس 
*ما ريوووووووووو ......* 
*فله الفطره*
*بس من جد كنا نوصل فيه لين الأميرة .. وكنا لما نوصل للعلم نحاول ننط من فوقه كننا فنانين*  


***

واعفن لعبة كانت الكابتن ماجد لان اخويي كان كل يلعبه وعاد اني اقعد انتظر لين يجي دوري وما افهم في شي 
 
بس خلاص واجد عليي اخلي الباقي الى الاعضاء
ماقصرتي صراحة اميرةالمرح على الفكرة الكشخه  
تحياتي sweet soul*

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههههه
حركتااات بركااات ياعيني عالذكريات.. :wink: 

ارسم العشق .. ماني قادره على جحا وحماره  , :bigsmile: , ليدي ما احبهاا سبحان الله. :notrust: . ترفع ضغطي مادري لويه..  تسلمي ..

Ramsia  تسلمي على هالذكرى.. للحين متواجده .. يدور راسي ريحته. :wacko: . ما نسميه الا علوش ابو قطو..  :toung: 

مريم المقدسه. الله يحلي ايامش خيه ويخليش . صدقتي .. وع على كراتين الحين.. خرررطي... ننتظر مشاركاتش .. :icon30: 

عواميه صفوانيه.. فديييييت لولو وبسكوت لولو .. لذيييييذ  :nuts: 
من كم يوم اقول لوحده من خوياتي باموت افادي فيه.. ههههههههه اكلت من وراه دست ايام الطفوله. :toung:  :embarrest: . الصق طبعاته على سريري  وطبعا اذا قبعتيها يظل الأثر .,, ويللا عاد فركي ونظفي..
تسلمي ولا خلا ولا عدم..

بسمه.. ياهلا وغلا.. ودوم ربي يبرد قلبش.. ههههههههههه يافاطمه ياعائشه.. والله ذكريات.. والخطه بلهجتنا نسميها التخته.. و شبرا امرا.. والله العاااب.. :blink: 

لا تنسي فتحي يااااااورده...  :clap: 

و الأونو.. احم اني بعد ترى نسيت كيف يلعبوها.. :sila: 
تسلمي ...

ضحوكه.. دووم هالضحكه غناتي .. زورينا كل يوم  بس بدون فلاليص.... لا خلا ولا عدم...

sweetsoul  هههههههههه خوش اكلات .. عاد الجلو من يوم يومي ما احبه.. الأيس كريم فللللللته.. والحلاوه افلت << ويش افلت بعد.. :notrust: 
الأتاري وماريو.. ماكان في احد فن زيي في ماريو هههههههههه لو تعطيني اليده الحين ماعرف العب شي .. :lol: 
كابتن ماجد .. هههههههههههههههه ويع.. اخر لعبه نفتحها.. اذا جو خوالي بيتنا اقعد مبرطمه يستلمو الأتاري ومافي الا كابتن ماجد زي اخوش هههههههههههه ابو 20 ماني قادره عليه. :cheesy: . تسلمي والله 

نورتو وياهلا..

لي رجعه قريبه ان شالله بالجديد من الذكريات

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن.

----------


## الــــنـــاري

زين شملنا العفو
مو زي علي مسكين >> متاثر بالقصة
خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أُخرىْ

بومبو..<<كنت اموت فيها.. حتى كنت اتمنى أن سيارتنا تتكلم  :huh: 

عااااد انا اكره الكوره.. بس كنت اموت بكابتن رابح..>> تـصدقون إني كنت أقول أنه زوجــي..  :embarrest: كنت خاطبتنه لي وكابتن ماجد لبنت عمتي.. :bigsmile: 


.. كعبول.. >> ذكرياااات  :bigsmile: <<


طمطووم...وابطال الروضه الخضراء<< مره عادووه وانا كبيره ورجعت شاهدته


ساسوكي..

روبن هود.. ..هالشهم صج كنت احبه  :weird: 

نوار.. كنت احبها وايد..<< حتى اذا قالوا لي شسمك اقول ... نوار خخخ  :wink: 



جوودي ابوت..(صاحب الظل الطويل).. ياحلاتها.. احلى كرتون..<< فيه وحده معانا في المدرسه نفس الشعر الواقف..مااذكر اني تعرفت على اسمها الحقيقي لاننا كنا نسميها جوودي ابوت  :weird: 
...
ذكريات,, مسلسلات الكرتون صحيح باااقي كثير..
أنا اتذكر مع خواتي,, وأقول الله يرحم ايام قبل  :sad2: 
صج ذكريات..

الضحكه البريئه / آآآآآآآآآي ذكرتينا بالفلاليص .. قلت لصديقتي اللعبه تقول كيف نسيتي الفلاليص لهالدرجه ماحسيتي فيهم لما تلعبيها قبل.. :wink: 
مشكوووره لانش كملتي اللعبه الخطيره,, صج كانت لعبة داهيه حتى عائشه وفاطمه والجنه والنار دخلناهم في لعبنا :toung: 
أميرة المرح..ههههههههههه لامانسيت فتحي ياورده سكري ياورده..هنا ورده.. هنا كيس مليان دبابيس والقصه من قدام والكعكه من ورا ياعيني عالفستان مكشكش من ورا..
حتى انا ماحب سالي مو لانها دلووعه..( بس قلبي رهيف ومااقدر على الظلم)
اما ليدي.. صج ماحبها لانها دلووووووووعه بزياده  :wacko: 
الله يسلمك غناتو.. بس تراني كل يوم زايره الصفحه
بتزهقين من شيفتي.. :cool:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هههههههههههههه

ضحكتوني صج على لعبة الفلاليص ( بس اني الصراحة ما اذكرهااااا ابد ) نسايه بالمره هالبنت 


ولعبة فتيحي يا وردة اعرفها بس مو كامله 
وخيتو بسمه ما قصرت قالتها عشااان اذكرهاااا 


لكن جبتوا الغبار لينا في الصفحة هههه لذكرياتنا 

يسلمو لي الجميع والله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الموضوع مررررره حلو


وذكرنا بالكراتين الي كنا نحبهم


نجلس نستنى اخبار البحرين تخلص عشان نشاهدهم

سالي كنت اموت فيها كل مره اروح السوق لازم اشتري 


شريط فيديو للسالي

وجورجي والسيده ملعقه يجيبوها في عجمان وفي الشارقه


الى الحين اذكر قنوات الي تجيبهم

وجازوره وسميد 

وبوليانا تجنن 

كل الكراتين الي نشاهدهم حلوين مو مثل الحين 


مافيهم ولا واحد يحب الواحد يشاهده


يعلموا الاطفال على الجرائم مثل كونان

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اووووه ذكرياات من وين طالعين ..
عفر مسوين لي فورماات ماتذكر شي..
يعني الكراتين يادووب اذكر كم وااحد ولا بس الاسماء >>> خلف الله ويعاوض
مع اني مواليد 1405 مو لهدرجه قديمه...
ام التخته غير شكل وفي لعبه نلعبهاا يمكن اميره المررح تعرفها بما انها من ام الحمام
بس اني مخي مقفل نااسيه اسمها ..
يمكن يسموها شيخ ملك وزير حااجه كذا
اللي يعرفها ولعبها تلاقي مثلي ياما اكل علقاات من وراها 
واحنا الهبلان نلعب..واخواني ماينبسطوا الا بها لعبه حق التكفيخ
طووولنا عليكم موو..
متااابعه..
ويسلموووو..

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ذكريات جميـــله جداً .. الله يعود ذيك الايام ان شاء الله*
*..*
*جوري ــ يمكن تقصدي لعبه الجلاد .. فيها حاكم , لص , مفتش , جلاد*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ذكرتوني بـ أشياء و اجد*
*الله يعطيكِ العافية يالغلا هالموضوع الزاحف مرررة*
*تقبلوا مروري*
*حنين بلا شوق*

----------


## أسرار الليل

أني من جيــل 1415 .. يعني عاادي اشاارك  :toung:  << امززح هع
بس وربي المووضووع فلــــــه ..
ذكرتووني بأيام الطفووله واللعبـ ..  :amuse: 
فتاحيه وردهـ امووووت فيها اللعبه ذي ..
وغير العابنا في بيت اهلي مع الجهالووه مطاعم وبيوت وعيال والفلووس اونو والجوال غرشه عطر ههههههههههههه 
مشكووورهـ يالغلاااا ع الطرح الحلووو..
وأني متاااابعه ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــاكم اللهـ بـ الخير  ،،*
*و متبـــــــــــــــاااركين بـ الشهر ،،*
*و ينعاد عليكم بـ الصحهـ و السلامهـ أن شاء اللهـ ،،*
*خووووش ذكرياااات ،،*
*و بما أن الحين أحنا في شهر اللهـ ،،*
*أول شي يطري على بالي الكيرم ،،*
*ياآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي على ديكـ اللعبهـ ،،*
*نقعد عليها للصبح ،،*
*و الفودر هع هع إلي نفطس أم الكيرم بهـ تفطيس ،،*
*بس علشان الحصى يتزحلق عدل ،، هع هع* 
*و الأونو ،، للحين أعرف ألعبها ،، << عفر بخليهم يشترو لينا و نلعب ،،*
*أممممم وشو بعد ،،*
*اي على سالفة الكراتييييين ،،*
*أحلى كرتوووون عندي الفتى النبييييييييييل أحبهـ حدددددي ،،*
*عفر كنت أحلم أنهـ يخطبني هع هع ،،*
*****و أعظم شي إذا توهـ يبتدي الكرتون ،، و تعتفس المحطهـ ،،*
*نشدخ أبو التلفزيون تشديخ ،، هع هع* 
*لا و نركب فوق السطح نعدل الأنتن هع هع* 
*ياعلي صدق رجعتوني لـ أيام قبل ،، ونآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسهـ ،،*
*أممممم بعد خلوني أطلع إلا في جعبتي ،، هع هع*
*ايووووه هايدي يااااااي عن جد أحبها ،،*
*و ليدي كنت أحلم و بيني و بينكم لحين أحلم ،،*
*يصير عندي خيل أبيض و بني بعد ،، << طمااااعهـ ،،*
*و بعد سآآآلي و بـ الذات أخر حلقهـ هع هع* 
*علشان ثوبها ،،*
*ولووووووسي ،، و طيارتها ،،*
*و فلووووونهـ يا أحلى وردهـ .... ،،*
*و ما خليييييييييييت شي ،،*
*و بعد فيهـ بس شوي ،،*
*نقعد طبعا من صباح اللهـ خير ،،*
*و إلى السطح يتراوا لي حتى ما نغسل وجهنا ،،*
*و على طول كان عندنا صندقة حمام لـ أخوي ،،*
*و أرانب ،، وما تشوفينا إلا فوقها ،،*
*عن عبارة بيتنا ،، هع هع* 
*و نتهاوش عليها ،، أول ما تفتح الوحدة عيونها تجحز فوق الصندقهـ بيتنا ،، هع هع* 
*بس خلااااااص ،،*
*احتماااال لي عووودهـ ،،*
*أموووورهـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عاااافيهـ ،،*
*ذكريآآآآآآآآآآآآآت و لا أحلى ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*هلاااااا اموره غناتي* 

*جبت لش خوش حاجه قديمه خخخ*


*وهي مجلة ماجد (( ما حد ما يعرفها )) هههههههه*

*للحين اذكر شخصياتهم ههههه*


**

*ولكن حصلت لي معها ذكرياااااااات ظريفة هههههه*
* لما كنت بالابتدائي انتظر يوم الاربعاء على احر من الجمر عشان اروح المكتبة القريبة الينا عشان اشتريها* 
*ولما وصلت الى 3 متوسط بعد كنت اشتريها ( بعدني جاهله عفر هههه ) وصاحب المكتبة جهله ازهق من فيسي هههههه*
*كل اربعاء واسمعه يقول لصاحبه وياه في المكتبة انه في وحده مره كبيرة اجي كل اربعا وتشتري مجلة ماجد اتحسب روحها بعدها ما  كبرت وقومي يا مره ( على قولته ) اخذي روحش واطلعي من المكتبة (( اللي هي اني هههههه ))* 
*+ اليك اعني واسمعي يا جاره +* 

*ولا اعودها مره ثانية وتخليت عن شرائها من ذاك اليوم خخخخخ*
*فشله والله* 


*يسلمو أميرة المرح على الذكريات الحلوة* 



*تحياتي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

من زمان وأنا الذكريات تحوم حولي..عشااان أرجع للموضوع وأكمل ذكريااااتي..< <أشباح مو ذكريات
...
ذكرى العيد..بالنسبه لي.. :amuse: 



... حلاوى طااااابوق..مع انه فيه للحين بس..أحس طعمه غير



المضله...



ونكمل عالكرتون...
سوار العسل



وزينه ونحول


وااادي الامان...
>قــديم..



..هذي..شوية ذكرياااات..وتمنيت أشوف صور بعض الاشياء اللي اذكرها
بس هالقوقل فاقد الذاااكره .. :wacko: 
..

----------


## فضايل القطيف

انا ادكر انهم كانوا يعرضون برنامج سلامتك وكنا نستفيد منه كثير هو وافتح ياسمسم 
اما الحين :sad2:  فالاغاني خلت الجهل والمياعة تعشعش في عقولنا مع الاسف :noworry:  مانلاقي قناة تفكر بالبرامج الثقافية مثل ماتفكر بعرض الاغاني والمسلسلات الهابطة سواء كانت خليجية سخيفة او مدبلجة
 :evil:  الله يعين جيلنا على ماابتلى والله يهدي المسؤلين وينظفون شاشاتنا من اوساخه :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
رحم الله والدين اللي ذكروني بالموضوع
نسيته من زحمتي.. 
خوووش تفاعل لا حرمني ربي منكم..
الناري .. ننتظر دام شملك العفوو 
بسمه.. هههههههههه ضحكتيني على كابتن رابح.. غربل الله شرش... بومبو ما كنت احبهااا,,, و طمطووم خفيف دم .. نواره وصاحب الظل الطويل .. يووووو عشقي هذيلا ونااااسه... الباقي اطالعهم اذا مضطره هههههههه..
ما شالله عليش فتحي ياورده بالكامل .. قومي نلعبها يللا.. وحيااااش شيفه منوووره << امزح
هههههه لا يحرمني ربي من طلتش الحلوه  
عواميه صفوانيه..
دووم هالضحكه يااارب .. و تسلمي من كل مكروه.. ويللا ذكرناش باللذي مضى... ههههههه وياعيني على مجلة ماجد ابو ضرس وخووش ذكرى هههههههههه قال مره كبيره !!
 ويش خلى اجل للي للحين تطالع توم وجيري !! احم..  
الأمل الوردي .. ههههههههه عاد عالبحرين لول اذا طلعت عندنا خوووش فله.. واذا ماطلعت يبدي الصريخ والصياح.. 
ونقعد بجهاز ( الفرار) مادري ويش اسمه العلمي نسميه في بيتنا فرار.. زي الصندوق الأسود فيه من فوق مفتاح يفروه زي تبع الغسالات وفيه دويره حمرا تقعد تدور في الجهات الأربع.. شمال + جنوب + شرق وغرب .. ومعاها يدور الأنتل فوق السطح..<< لول كنت اضحك اقول الناس الحين تشوف الأنتل زي المخوبل .. واذا قالو ما تطلع البحريييييين اصرخ الأنتل يرقص فوق السطح صبرو الحين بتطلع.. وبس يجي فرة الأنتل في زاويه مناسبه وتصفى شوي .. ستووووب نوقف الجهاز,, ونبسط وحنا شالقين البوز 4 امتار كل صوب مترين << حشا مو بوز,,,
حاولت ادور صورته من النت ماشفته.. << الفرار مو بوزنا ..
وياعيني على سميد.. يجنن مررره ...بوليانا كانت ترفع ضغطي ههههههههه احسها هبله وتسوي روحها حساسه.. << ماخلت ولا بقت على وحده..
جورجي لول نطالعه عالنيات من فتره شفت له لقطه فتحت عيوني.. يووو قلة حيا ولاندري..!!
السيده ملعقه و جازورا .. اذا مضطره..
تسلمي فديتش نورتي وياهلا.. 
جوري .. هلا ببت ديرتي .. التخته.. يؤيؤ افا عليش وين ننساها.. اقدم من جيلنا هاللعبه بعد.. كم مره انعوجت رجولي بسبتها.. ههههههه يللا يبغى له المخ تهيئه من بعد الفرمته واسترجاع بيانات.. ومثل ماقالت اختش حنين شوق .. لعبة الجلاد المقصووده نورتي وياهلا.. 
حنين شوق .. تسلمي عالتذكير لخيتش و دووم هالحضور نورينا وتذكري ويانا وياهلا 
اسرار الليل ,, ايه ياغناتي تابعي ذكريات خواتش وخوانش الكبار ,ما شالله عليش حبابه .. اني اكبر منش بـ 8 سنين.. وكأنش من عمري .. عقليه مفتحه.. ربي يدوم عليش نعمته ويكملش بعقلش.. تسلمي ونورتي ياهلا.. 
للدموع احساس.. هلا وغلا بالغاليه منوره.. هههههههههههه ويش فيكم ياصبايا حالمات بشكل.. سيدرك الفتى النبيل خخخخخ تحلمي يخطبش ماني قادره عليش ..الكيرم احب اتابع اما العب ماعرف اطفر الأحجار لو ما اخلص الا صبعي متورم.. هههههههه يبغى ليكم فرار بدل الركبه فوق السطح << اخزي بليس واعقلي .. 
احم والله خوش جماعة كراتين جبتيهم..
ههههههههههه ماقدرت على صندقة اراانبكم.. ظريفين.. نورتي حبابه وياهلا 

مااااااني ابغى طابوق.. الطابوقه الحمرا..افاادي به بسمووه بالسرعه جيبي لي << روحي اشتري لش اللي يسمعش يقول انقرض الحين..
اما شكلاتة المظله ماااحبهااااااااا من يوم يومها.. 
تسلمي عالرجعه والأضافات وربي مايحرمني من هالطله الحلوه ..وسوار العسل ولد عم بشار .. اقول لش استرييحي للحين ماحصل امه !!! هههههههههه ..ووادي الأمان كنت كل افكر .. وين بوزهم .. وشلون يتكلمو ومافيهم بوز !!
وكنت احب صديقتهم الطشونه النحوسه الملسونه.. 
فضايل القطيف .. ياعيني عالثقافه .. سلامتك.. حركتات لول وتعلمنا منه وايد.. الحين صراحه التلفزيون خرطي .. الله المعين.. تسلمي حبابه نورتي وياهلا.. 

لي عوده مع الذكريات فيما بعد..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

حارسوني 

با أييب ليكم أجل سوالف من زمن واااااااااايد بعيد 

ويا الضلوع هههههههههه

والسد ههههههههههه


والعيون .........والنخيل .........والألعاب 

بس لا تقولوا شايب <<لا تشلخ عاد هههههههه
ويييييييييين بلاوي كنا نسوي 

ما عليه راجع ليكم بقوة بعد 

فمان الكريم

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا
ننتظرك يابو زين .. هههههههههه ضلوع وسد,, افا عليك منت شايب يا ابو الشباب
يللا نورنا...



جبت ليكم حاجه عالطاير
ويش رايكم
بهالكنبل
 :wink: 
..




طبعا ملطوش من النت هههههههه مو في بيتنا بس كان عندنا واحد زيه احمر منذ الأزل

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا اخوي ابو زين ننتظر سواليفك 
وننتظر البلاووووي اللي سويتوها هههه

وخيتو اميرة المرح جبتي الينا الغبرة في الصفحة عدل هههه
من هالكنبل بجد احنا بعد كاااان عندنا واحد زيه بس راح الله يرحمه هههه 

ولكن قلت اني بعد باجيب ليكم حاجه قديمه هع هع 


بصراحة احنا انسميها ( نباله ) بس ما ادري عن لهجة اهل القطيف وضواحيها هع هع 
شكلي اني اللي جبت ليكم الغبره في الصفحة هههه

يسلمو 
لا عدمناكم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هههههههههههههههههه تسلمي خيه عواميه.. زينا انتين تسميها نباله..
اهل ام الحمام يسموها نباله بعد
وبعض قرى القطيف يسموها فلاتيه..


دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## واحد فاضي

عودنا ليكم 

هذي سالفتي سالفه ذيك اليوم 

بالصلاة على النبي وآل النبي 

صلى الله عليه وآله 

ذاك اليوم أنا وخويي يوم جانا ذاك المهب اللي يرد الروح 

تعرفوا الشباب يطلعوا للحبال 

يصيدوا طيور ...سمّن ، مدقيه ، صقرقع ، وغيرها من الطيور الموسمية 

قلنا خلينا ننطح حظنا في ذاك اليوم الأغبر 

كل واحد عدل الفخ حقه  اللي من زمن الاتراك ما طلع 

ركبنا حنيّة يديدة .....خرزة عدله ......وتواعدنا وطلعنا 

الحين يا طويلين العمر باقي ناخذ ( يعانيش ) أو عناقيش 

وهذي صورته للي ما يعرفه 



ورحنا عند النخيل بنشوف داك البياع النحيس 

هوه كل يوم يوقف على طريف البر في إيده ذاك القوطي المصدي 

وفيه العناقيش أو اليعانيش 

الكبير بنص ريال 

الصغير شوي فلافه بريال 

الصغير مرره أربعة بريال 

بس ما عليه كله يهون عشان سمّنه نحيسه نصيدها وندق بها أكل مشويه أممممممممممم

حارسنا وتالي زهقنا 

دخلنا داك النخل النحيس وما مدانا ندخل الا راعي النخل 

ويش جابكم هنا ؟؟ويش تمبوا ؟؟ ويش وويش 

أحنا تفاجأنا من هالشي بصراحه 

وبدون شعور ركضنا 

وراعي النخل ورانا 

ومن شرب الى شرب 

ومن ضلع الى ضلع 

وصلنا لطرف النخل 

وراعي النخل مصمم يمسكنا 

بصراحه من حقه يمسكنا ....خربنا نص النخل ذاك اليوم 

أنا وصلت لطرف النخل وبس التفت ورايي شفت راعي النخل في إيده العكفه ( المنجل )

يعني حطيت في بالي لو مسكني ...با أصير شوارما 

وهوووووووووووووووووب .....نطيت الضلع وغرزت ريولي في الطين شوي بس ما مداه 

على طول هوووووووووووب في الحضار 

وكسرت شوي من الحضار وما طلعت الا وكأني من حرب داحس والغبراء ناجي 

وراعي النخل انتبه الى صاحبي 

وهههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صاحبي ما حسب حساب راعي النخل 

رجع اله وقاموا يدوروا هذا قدام وراعي النخل وراه 

وراحوا للطرف الفاني من النخل 

وفيه ضلع الله لا يوريكم ما تدري هوه عريض لو ضعيف 

وصاحبي هوووووووووووووووووب 

و نصه في الخمق ومو طالع الا نصه 

وهوه يصرخ ...الحين أبويي بيقطعني 

وأنا أصرخ عليه ....انت بس اطلع وبعدين أبوك يصير خير وياه 

لا يصيدك حجي ..........ترى بيقطعك 

وما ذكرنا إسمه الا هوه هووووووووووووب 

فلاف أرباعه في الخمق 

وأنا ميت من الضحك عليهم 

قمت مديت سعفه وخليت خويي يمسكها وطلع خويي 

بس الحين راعي النخل 

قمنا نفاوضه <<<أعظم من مفاوضات فلسطين 

وأسفرت المفاوضات على الآتي 

- ننقذه بس أول شي يرمي العكفه الينا 
- ما يقول لأهلنا عن هالشي 
- يخلينا في حالنا 
- ننبر عن اليعانيش في الضلوع ولا يسوي لينا شي أبد 




لكن >>>>>>>>>>>>>كل شي تبخر بعد ما طلعناه بإستثناء العكفه 

اللي الى قبل كم سنه وهيه عندنا 

ورجعناها اله وصار حجي ..........يضحك موووووت على ذيك السالفه 


بس ويش صار يوم فاني ؟؟؟؟؟


بعدين تعرفوا ................

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههه ماني قادره
مصطلحات ما اسمعها الا من يدي الله يطول بعمره
حضار
عكفه
ضلع
خمق
يعانيش << ويييع تخيلتها دوده لو خنفسا الصراحه تشنها روبيانه.. ههههههههه الحمدلله رب العالمين لاعت شبدي..

ويلي  ذكرتني باللذي مضى..
يوم اني في ابتدائي ومشادخ في النخيل كل مابين خميسيه وخميسيه من كل اسبوع..
وشجر اللوز اللي يتعلقو عليه خيلاني وولاد خالي اذا حتمت امر ابغى لوزه..
<< مره اميره وطلباتها مجابه هههههه طاح حظ بليس..
>> الا يخافو من اذيتش عفر..

لو مريحانة الحبل المربوط بين نخلتين..
ويمريحوني ومافي الا عصاقيلي اللي تمتد وتنشاف في النخل الثاني..
وهووووووب اطير منها وشدخه في مادري وين من انحاء النخل المعمور..

من هالأيام اشتهيت اتمريح بها.. وين الاقيها ياحسره !!
تمريح من قلب اي والله


هههههههه ياخوك العكفه بس من كم سنه رجعتوها !!
ما شالله عليكم..
طيب هالسالفه من كم سنه؟؟
وويش صار يوم فاني !!

ننتظر
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ههههههههههه 
والله ماني قادره عليكم ومن سواليفكم 
هههههههههه

عليكم مصطلحاات ما ادري من وين مطلعينها عفر 
بس اعرف كم وحده منهم ههه 
خمق ، يعانيش ، 
ما اذكر يدي يقولها الله يرحمه ( ما عنده الا البحر كان هو نوخذه صفوى حزتها ) 

ويللللي عليش امووووره على سالفش ويااا المريحانه ههههه 
ذكرتيني باللي مضى هههه 
كناااا بدال ما انرووح النخل كانت عنا حوطه في البيت من كبر بيتنا ديك الايام ، 
كان انقول لأخوتي يسووا الينا مريحانه بالحبل طبعاً معلقه بين دريشته غرفتنا من برى وبين عمود محفور في الارض عشان تتماسك المريحانه اشوي ههههه
ونتمريح اشوي وبالدووور بعد ويلي على رووحي مو قادره ههههه 
إلا اشووي وطااااخ انطيح بها وينشق وينقطع الحبل ههههه 


بس ويش معنى خمسه وخميسه ؟ مااعرفتهم 

وبإنتظار اخونا ابو زين يكمل سالفته 
انتظروني كل في هالصفحه 
قاضه هالفيس ههههه
يسلمو 
لا عدمناكم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
هههههههههههه طلعتي راعية مرااايحين زيي << يالله كتبت كلمة مرااايحين..
تسلمي عالتواصل ربي لا يحرمنا هالطله,.ويرحم امواتنا وامواتكم واموات المؤمنين جميعا..

بين خميسيه وخميسيه ..
يعني خميس نروح النخل وخميس لا 
من كل اسبوع في الشهر ..


نيااااااهاااهاااا
نظاراااات مكـــــــــــــه << قومي استريحي ونامي




 :embarrest:  :toung:  دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

أميرووه..الكنبل الخطير تصدقين ان عندي كنبل نفسه بس صغير واحمر بعد..ولكن مخشوش تحت السرير..(من ذكريات الطفووله المهمه) :noworry:  والنظاارات كانت لها مواقف جميله,,
وحتى النباله اللي جابتها عواميه..كبرت وأنا أتمنى أعرف استخدمها وأنتقم من أخواني الشريرين..ولكن للحين عندنا وحده في غرفة اخواني..احاول اتعلم عليها واخبركم ههههه :amuse: 
أما خيو أبو زين...ويش هالمغامره الخطيره..ولا العكفه..توكم ترجعونها..الصراحه اليعانيش احنا نسميها عناييش..ومفردها (عنيوش) "فقط إختلاف في ترتيب الأحرف"..واسمها العلمي...(حفار gryllo talpa gryllotalpa)< <أتذكر الدراسه وأعلمكم اني اتثقف في قسم علم الحيوان..

"انا لي مغامرات صبيانيه مع اخواني كنا نروح مزرعتنا ونعسكر في الأرض الخصبه ونحط خوصه في الغار(الفتحه)..ونسكت..<نخدع العنيوش واذا حسينا بالخوصه تتحرك..نسحب الخوصه بسررعه ويكون العنيوش ماسك فيها..
وكنا من الظهر نعسكر في الزرنوق اللي ورا بيتنا كنا نصيد (عتل)..عشان اخوي اللي اكبر مني يصيد فيهم عصافير..واذا صاد نسمي العصافير باسمائنا..
الى ان يجي آجل هالعصفور ونرجع نصيد عتل عشان نفوز بعصفور ثاااني..
وهالعصفور اللي يموت نسوي له مراسم دفن بعد..اول مايموت نحطه بالثلاجه
(طبعاً مو الثلاجه اللي في المطبخ..لا ثلاجه عندنا بس مافيها اغراض واجد احيان امي تحط فيها الخضار) وبعدها نطلعه ونلفه بكلينكس ونحفر له قبر
ونحطه ونصلي عليه..ونقرا الفاتحه ونمشي..المصيبه ان بنت عمي تكمل اللعبه ومن صجها تصيح..تقهرنا لان حتى الجراده اذا مااتت تصيح عليها <<أموت أنا عالرقه.. :bigsmile: 
...ذكرياااتي فيها هباله ادري.. :wacko: 
بو زين في إنتظار أحداث اليوم الثاااني,,
أميروو..لي عوده إن شاء الله إذا صورت بعض الاشياء القديمه..تحملي رزة فيسي.. :amuse:

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
بسمه.. ماني قادره على ذكرياتش ومغامرات الزرنوق.. :kaseh: 
ههههههههه مالي مغامرات في الزرانيق الا المصافع في مكيفات خلق الله..
واللي وياي يضحكو,, الحين بيفكرو قطو طايح على مكيفهم.. :deh: 
جبهتي مفلوعه وهم ضحك .. وقطو !! :notrust: 
ياعيني ياعيني ..والله و طلعتي صيادة يعانيش محترفه.. :wink: 
عجبتني قصة العصافير والثلاجه هههههههههه زي الصحيح
تالي مراسم الدفن.. يالله يامجير :sila: 

عتل.. وووع غرباااال .. ههههههههههههههه من الصبح تخيلت شكله.. ويلي منكم ويلي .. لا تقولي بعد تشيليه بيدش .. حتى لو بحاجه شكله مقرف ..<< ماتتحمل لا حشرات ولا دود ولا شي :embarrest: 
يللا بطله انتين مالومش يوم تخصصتي علم حيوان اجل..

موفقه غناتي
ونوريني دايما
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## MOONY

هلووووووووووووو أمووره يسلمووو على هالموضوع الحلوو
من ضووو و أني  ويني عن هالموضوع والله حركات وأكشن :wink: 
أني من مواليد 1402 ضبعه  :embarrest: 
ماني قادره من شفت الموضوع  فطست من الضحك وشوي  أصيح ياليت الجهالوو تعود يوماً :weird: 
المهم  هذا الكرتون كان بالنسبه ليي رهيب

وطبعاً كرتون سالي الي تعور القلب   :sad2: 



وكنت أحب أشاهد سنانووه وبعد 
ونيلز*

*والحين للأكل اجاي على بالي الكوره الي داخله الشوكلاته

 وهي بنا الى المدرسه خخخخخخخ


ويلا بنات كل وحده تأخذ ليها قلاده 
**


 :amuse:  تحياتي

----------


## شموع حور

_نبيه وصالح:_



_كح كح كح.! عاد هذا المسلسل قدييم حيل.. اللي يذكره قليل..!

نبيه وصالح.. ومعاهم الحرامي: حسون الملعون..!_
_وجونقر:_



_يعطيكِ العافيه ع الذكريات الكح كح_

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

مووني .. هلوااات ,, صلواات على محمد صلوااات. :nuts: . ويش هالنور غناتي .. من زمان ماشفت لش تواصل وياي برى قسم الشعر والنثر..
وليش ضبعه يافديتهم العمر كله يارب,,,من الكراتين اللي حطيتيهم احب نيلز الباقي خخخخ اذا مضطره << حنا ويا هالأضطرار... :suspicious: 
ربيان هيا الى المدرسه.. افاااادي فيه صرااحه... بتطلع فيني شامه الحين زين لش << استريحي :notrust: 
ههههههههه قلادة الحلاوه .. ويلي امي ماتشتهيها << اذا بنلبسها ونلحس فيها والحاله بتقوم وين تشتهيها بعد !! :noworry: 
رحم الله ذيك ايام كيفا كنا نشتهي << وويش حلاوتها بعد الحركه.. :wink: 

تسلمي حبابه نورتي وياهلا


شموع حور..
اووه ويش هالأكلات . :wink: . بعضهم لسا موجود.. بس .. بس الملاااااس حراموون عليك .. صراحه ذكريات ههههه ويش لي احط هالموضوع.. :nosweat: 
والأتاري العالمي .. لول اذا لعبت ويا اخواتي واخوي .. اني الكبيره فدايما لازم (هاندل) << نسمي اليده هاندل ..
لازم وحده في ايدي اكبر وحده بعد ويه..
اذكر في لعبه احبها بس تلوع الشبد من تشوفها امي تقعد تقول وعوووووووه عليكم.. تالي قامت تلعبها هي << فضايح :lol: 

ضفدعتين في نهر وذبان يطير وشغلتنا في اللعبه سباق ماتشوف الا اللسان يمتد من ياكل ذبان اكثر << يقطع سوالفش الوصخه.. :ranting:  :rocket: 

نبيه وصالح
هههههههههههههه ماحبها هالدوده الكبيره الخضرا .. هي تنين مدري ويش تطلع بس ماطيقها احسها خبله بلا نبيه بلا بطيخه..

يالله ذكرياتك ذكرتني بذكريات قديمه وحلوه تسلم خيوو

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*اموووووووووورة غنآآآآآآآآآآآآآتي احبش <<العن شكل المصلحة*
*بشارك وياكم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*اني من مواليد 1413 اهئ*
*لا تطلعيني صغيره<<ترى مستانسة بروحها راحت ثاني علمي واربع وعشرين ساعه تكشخ كان ماحد راح قبلها هههههههههههههههههههه*
*عآآآدي* 
*اشارك*
*هع هع*
*اني استثناء هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهي*
*بعد انسيتوا كراتين*
*مهم*
*سآآآآآآآندي بل خخخخخخخخخخ*
*هذا كآآن من كراتين المفضلة*
*بس ويش*
*ماعمري شاهدت الحلقات كلها هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهي*
*كنت اني كله في بيت خالتي<<لان ماعندي خوات اعور قلب امي وكله معسكره في بيت خالتي هههههههههههههه*
*وكآآآنوا هم من يطلع هدوووووووووء خلآآآآآص ولا كلمة*
*واني صرت غصبن علي اشاهد وياهم لحد ما خلوني احبه غصب*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*كنت بعد احب سآآآآآآآلي واحلى شيء استخف عليه في الكراتين*
*هو ثيآآآآآآآبها* 
*<<كنت احلم البس زيها هههههههههههههههههه*
*حتى كآآآن عندي ثووب حق معاريس منفوش/ منفوخ/ زي ثوب العروس الا هو يعني ان شاء الله وصلت*
*وكنت دآآآآآآآآآئما البسه بقلد على سآآلي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا اني اللي اذكره مطوور شووي اكثر منكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعني على ايام الانتن هذه ابدا ما اذكرها خخخخخخخخخخخ*
*وهذا الاتاري توني شايفتنه بالصور*
*كيف يلعبووووه ؟؟!!*
*والانو اوووووووووووهـ كنت اتدحن على اخووي يلعب وياي لكن لا من مجيب <<حلفي*
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*كله يطلع ويرووح ويجي واني مسكينة ماحد وياي <<كانش قلتي قصة حياتش*
*وآحلى حآآآجة في الحياهـ لما ارجع من المدرسة ويجي العصر وامي تذاكر لي واني كل شووي اطلع في الساعه ابغى اروح البقاله ومن تصير اربع*
*قلت لامي جوعآآنة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هذا اللي اذكره الحين*
*وذكرياتكم كشخة مع اني احس مو اصغر منكم بواجد*
*بس مو مذكره عدل*
*:)*

*برب للمره القادمة هع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

هذا يا طويلين العمر ومحفوظين السلامة 

بالصلاة على النبي وآله الكرام 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


يوم فاني قررنا أنا وخويي ما نروح الحبال 

ويش لينا بالحبال وأهواله ورزق الله على السيف مفل ما يقولوا 

قررنا نروح جهة المزارع 

تواعدنا ومن فير الله الغزير طلعنا 

أول شي صحيح رحنا الخباز وشرينا لينا بنص ريال خبز صاااااااخن 

وأخذنا لينا قوطية جبن البقرة <<<كان سعرها ريال وربع 

وغرشتين بيبسي 

وسوينا روحنا طالعين كشته 

ورحنا جهة المزارع ..........وقعدنا في نخل شبه خرابه 

وفطرنا وحمدنا ربنا وقمنا نبدأ جولتنا ذاك اليوم 

خططنا ويش بنسوي ووين بنروح 

ابتدينا أول شي ورحنا عين ..........وهات يا مناطط 

يمكن قعدنا ساعه وشوي وتالي قررنا نصيد حراسين 

مفلات هذولا



وقمنا شفنا لينا خلقه كبيره وحطينا في وسطتها تمره 

وخليناها في الماي ويوم التموا الحراسين واااااااايد رفعنا الخلقة وهات يا الحراسين 

وقمنا حطينا الكبار منهم في غرشة ماي صحة وشوي ماي 

وعودنا نسبح ويوم شفنا العين صارت عفسه مسوى ناااااس وااااااايد قاموا يتسبحوا 

قمنا ولبنسنا فيابنا ..........ورحنا للحراسين ....ويا للأسف .........شفناهم مطفحين 

وإحنا قلنا بنوديهم البيت نربيهم ويصيروا سمك ههههههههههه :bigsmile: 

بس ما كمل مشروعنا 

قلنا خلينا نروح المزارع الخريب نجمع لوز 

ومن محل لمحل لامن بين لينا نخل متروووووووس لوز 

ما تحملنا ورحنا دخلنا وشوي شوي <<<شدعوه يعني ما بتركبوا القضوب  :toung: 

ودخلنا أنا فوق القضب وخويي يجمع لوز 

لامن ترسنا لينا كيسين كبار 

بس من حولت من القضب الا راعي النخل يصرخ >>>>> يودوهم الحراميه 

يودوهم .............باقوا اللوز 

النحيس  :toung:  خلانا أول شي نجمع اللوز وهبعدين قام يصرخ 

بس طالعنا في بعض أنا وصاحبي وقررنا نضحي 

وعلى قولتهم يا فيها يا في الخيشه  :toung: 

ومطارد من مكان لمكان ويوم آيسنا اننا ننحاش فلتنا له كيس واحد 

وطرنا بالكيس الفاني وهوه من شافها قسمة عدله وقف وقام يلايم في اللوز 

وإحنا من الركيض ما شفنا روحنا الا قريب البيوت 

وتقاسمنا اللوز 

وقمنا ناكل ونرمي العنقيش 

ومن محل لمحل 

طبعاً صبغت أيادينا أحمممممممرررررررررر

وكل واحد منا تقول حاطين له ديرم  :toung: 

وما بقينا من ذاك الكيس ولا لوزه 

بس ..........من العصر الى الليل 

إسهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ما وقف 

الله يعين 

وان شاء الله نتلاقى وياكم في سالفة وذكريات يديدة 

هالمرّه عن شي إسمه >>>  بزر الدود 

اللي يعرف أي معلومة عنه يطرحها هنا 

واللي ما يعرف يسأل أهله عنها .....نمبى منكم معلومات زين 

فمان الكريم

----------


## أمينه

ههههههههههههههههه 
أخوي واحد فاضي 
موتني من الضحك خوش سالفه 
ذكرتني بسوالف خالي  خخخخخخ
ولا عجل الحراسين بتصير سمك خخخخ

يالله أنتظر بفارغ الصبر وشو بزر الدود

----------


## سر النجاة

بصراحة استمتعت وأني اقرأالموضوع وعلى قولتكم ذكرتوني بالذي مضى ولا عاد قصة عوامية صفوانية ويا مجلة ماجد أني بعد كنت من عشاق المجلة ويا خواتي ونستنى يوم الاربعا بفارغ الصبر ويوم الاربعا قبل ما تفصخ المرايل هيه في أيدنا وعاد من أيد لأيد بس عشان ندور فضولي ...وفي يوم من الأيام اتوقع حزتها كنت بثالث متوسط تقريبا أيام الأمتحانات عاد أني ما أقدر أصبر وما أقراها واقوم أقعد لش على السرير واحط الكتاب تحت وفوقه المجلة ويازعم لبنيه تذاكر المهم واقعد اقرا وابد نا ينسمع لي حس اندمجت حبتين في القرايه ولا انتبهت الا اوراق المجلة تتناثر فوق راسي  ورفعت راسي الأ اختي الكبيرة فوق راسي ووخد لش عاد من الهذرة ومنها حرمت اقراها .....
على فكرة أني مو أكبر منش بواجد من مواليد 1405
ولي عودة

----------


## أمينه

إيي ذكرتيني بمجلة ماجد وما أدراك ما مجلة ماجد
في سنه رايحين سوريا وشفتها إهناك وشريناها وقعدنا نتراهن إلي يشوف فضولي أول ليه  100 ليره  خخخخخ

وكل مره أفوز أني بس مره نصبوا عليي 
إشتروها الإخوان النصابين وأني مو وياهم وفر فروها عدل ويوم شافوا فوضولي جو  ليي يقولوا يالله ندور فضولي 

وطبعا دفعت ليهم ال 100 ليره

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هلا حبيبتى اموررة انى قلت لما اشوف شئ من القديم الى كنت اشاهدة لازم اشارك مرة ثانية







اتمنى يعجبوكم

----------


## مريم المقدسة

وهدى العاب مرررررررة كانت رائعة



اتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
دمووع الوحده
هههههه غربل الله شرش وشغل المصالح  :nosweat: 
ويش بيدي عليكووم.. يللا اني  طيبه بزياده باعطيكم مجال خلاص كلكم شاركو بذكرياتكم.. على كذا باصير ضبعتكم..
ياحلاة ساندي بل من اللي ذكرتيهم ياحلاته ,, تصدقي للحين ماشفت الأخيره
بس كلهم نفس الفكره..
ساندي بل
ريمي( الولد طبعا لأنه الأقدم)
نوال
بشار
سوار
وغيرهم..
كلهم يدورو امهم.. يبغى ليهم دمج في قصه وحده
البحث عن ماما..!!  :toung:  :wacko: 
تسلمي والله وصغيرونه اشياء كفيره ما تذكريها .. يللا تكبري وتنسي << ويش دخل !!  :notrust: 
نورتي وياهلا..

واحد فاضي .. ههههههههههه غربال اقول لأمي قوطية جبنة البقره لول رخصيه  :unsure: على طول قالت لي ايه ريال ونص لو وربع عفر . :nuts: . موتتني ضحك.. << على طول لفت نظرها قوطي هالجبن..مااااااااحبها ام البقره دي . :notrust: .<< اللي يسمع عازمينش عليها الحين..  :suspicious: 
هههههههه اااخ يا حرامية اللوز. :wink: . قولو شالو لأختهم الصغيره اميروه كم لوزه يدرو بها تتدحن عليه وعلى ريحته.. >> مكلفين بش .. انا لله يعني هنا تبغي العزومه !! :huh: 

ويزاااكم اسهال ماحد قال ليكم ما تغسلوه << بعد مو تبوقوه!!.. :bleh: 

هههههههههه على فكره.. حراسينكم عجيبه..  :lol: 
احم .. خوش سالفات خيوو ودووم نورنا واتحفنا بالمزيد... 
ننتظر ويش يطلع بزر الدود.. الله يستر 

امينه..
تسلمي عالطلات خيه نورتي و تذكري لينا اشياء من عندش ..
هههههههههههههه صحيح حياله خوانش .. غربال  :wink: 
يسوو روحهم بعد فلتات واكشنات.. 

سر النجاه
عجبتيني قبل لا تفصخو المراييل ويا فضولي تبسطو ,, وخووش علقه اخذتيها من اختش
يزاش لكن ماحد قال لش ما تذاكري << خذ لك دي بعد  :wondering: 
نورتي عزيزتي وتسلمي عالطله الحلوه لا عدمتها ونورينا مره ثانيه


مريم المقدسه..
الله رغيف الخبز .. هههههههه خوووش كرتوون خفيف دم.. كنت احلم اذووقه << همي دبتي .. :nosweat: 
هههههههههههههههههه وخوووش صووره على عدنان وعبسي ..؟؟ عبسيوه المصفع المصرقع ويش يدور هناك. :unsure: .<< عيب يا بنيه استحي .. :suspicious: 
الشناكل و اخوانهم السنافر ذكرتيني بهم.. ههههههه مااااحبهم..
ابوت وكاستلو.. حريقه غصب 2 ( السعوديه الأنجليزيه) يزهقوونا من كثر ما يعيدوه بس مالينا غيره.. ولا عاد صرخة كاستلو .. إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإ آآآبوووووووووت.. ؛؛<< ههههههههههههه كني اسمعه ذكرتيني باللذي مضى.. :deh: 
لو لبيبه الفهيمه.. كل اسوي روحي زيها << استر عالمخ بس... :atkal: 
وقرندايزر اشوى مالي به واخوي كان صغير نقدر نتحكم فيه..
وخووش العاب  بس هذيلا .. من جيلش ؟؟؟  :unsure: 
تسلمي حبابه ويعطيش الف عافيه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أهلييييييييييييييييييييييين>>>شاقة البوز*
*ويش هالصفحة المنورة ...* 
*ياعلي موتوني ضحك ..*
*طول مااني اقرا ماني قادرة ...* 
*وبيتنا يختلعوا من ضحكتي...>>*
*المهم ادخلي في الموضوع على طول*

*من مواليد 1404هـ* 

*بصراحة أميرة مبدعة ماشاء الله عليش في كل شي..*
*حرستش باسم الله يعيني>>>>*
*جت للذكريات قلبت كلام كبار*  
*أما الكنبل صار عدنا واااااااااجد زيه....*
*بس الحين للأسف اندثر مع مر السنين خخخخ* 

*وهذي اللي تسموها فلاتية ..احنا نسميها قطاطة هههههههههههههه* 


*ياعلي ذكرتوني بالذي مضى على قولتكم...* 
*كنا نركب فوق السطح في بيت أهلي..*
*ونسوي لينا زيكم مرجحانه هههههههههه*
*وياما وياماااااااااااااااا تشدخنا شديخ ولا من معتبر* 
*طيحة على الراس..وطيحة على الوجه علي ياعلي*  
*ونلعب لعبة اسمها الطير ماادري تعرفوها...*
*فريقين*
*كل فريق عندهم بيت في زاوية من السطح...*
*وكل فريق ضد الثاني يصيدو بعض ...* 
*واللي في البيت مايقدر يطلع إلا إذا سلم عليه أحد من فريقه ههههههههههههههههه*
*ياعلي كنا نكته...بس وناااااااسة*  
*طبعاً اني دايماً انصاد كنت صغيرة زين يلعبوني وياهم بعد..* 

*وإلا إذا قمنا نعد في النجوم في السما..>>>>بالله عليكم النجوم ينعدوا ؟؟؟*
*ونطالع الغيوم..*
*ونشكل منها أشكال واسماء..*
*والله عقول فاضية مايشغلها شي...* 


*لاوألعابنا العالمية..*
*وأناشيدنا* 
*اذكر ..*
*بُنياتي بنياتي..*
*نعم ياما نعم يمه*
*بزوجكم بزوجكم* 
*لمن يمه*
*لمن يمه*
*للأبطال للأبطال.*
*ماريدوا ماريدوا* 
*عزت راحت* 
*راحت وين*
*تشرب مية* 
*مية أيه*
*مية طرشي* 
*طرشي ايه*
*طرشي عبيطة >>>مااحد عبيط غيركم* 
*عبيطة ايه*
*اقول لا دي*
*لامش دي*
*اقول لادي*
*لامش دي*
*اقول لادي* 
*ايوه دي*
*واللي يختاروها تصير هي الأم الظاهر* 
*وماادري ليش كلا العابنا بالمصري..*
*هههههههههههه* 
*أما الكراتين..علي ياعلي..*
*نقعد عند هالتلفزيون من صباح الله خير..* 
*وياالله..*
*عاد إذا مي صافية المحطة بعد نفتجع اللهم ياكافي..* 
*وإذا صافية يوم السعد هذا هههههههههههه*
*وندعي يارب ماتعتفس يارب*
*ههههههههههههههههه* 
*وامي تبيع علينا حلاوة >>>فضيحة ماخلت شي..*
*اروح من الصبح واني اشاهد في هالكراتين واني آكل* 
*أموت في سالي..>>يطلع الحين ترى ..*
*واقعد امثل >>>بس ينتهي يقوم الدور تقوم الممثلة دمعة وبالصياح >>كأني سالي* 
*اسوي روحي حزينة زيها وعندي صورة >>*
*تحب النكد شكلها* 
*ههههههههههه*

*طبعاً جنوني الصور (الدُمى )*
*احبهم مره ..*
*واحسهم يفهموا>>>سكتي بس..*


*كل كرتون يعجبني امثله...*
*ولا ساعات إذا مافي بالي كراتين ..*
*البس عبايتي ..*
*واقلد امي..*
*كأني باروح العزية واصيح واحسين واحسين..* 
*ياعلي هدرت واجد مو؟؟؟* 
*بس بصراحة الموضوع روعة عجبني ..* 
*يعطيك العافية حبيبتي..أميرة ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صدفه

*مشكوره خيتي على الموضوع الحلو* 



*هذي بعض افلاام الكرتون الي كنت اشاهدهم* 


*سلاام دانك هذا ماكنت افوت اي حلقه منه* 


**


*ولا عاد كونان هذا شريت لي اشرطه على شان اشاهده*

**



*وسندباد الي من كنت صغنونه واني اشاهد فيه والى الحين عندي الا شرطه* 



**


*ولا عاد موكلي الي في الغابات*

**


*وسنافر هذا كانت احس بخوف اذا جت القطوه و صاحبها* 



**


*ولا عاد جازوره هذا احلى مسلسل بعد سندباد عندي*

**



*واسفه لااني طولت عليكم*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اهلين .. وحشتوني وحشتني سوالفكم الحركاات
الله يسلمش امووووره ماخليتي شي فضاايح  هع 
ودمووووعه .. عن جد ضحكتيني على الانشووده الفلته 
حتى بتي عمرها سنتين جت تطلع في اللاب توب تبي تشوف على ويه اضحك 
هههههههههه
لا تحرمونا من ذكرياتكم الحلووه

----------


## سر النجاة

رجعنا لكم 
المهم واني اعصر مخي في الذكريات المغبرة جا في بالي شريط كست لأناشيد حق فرقة سعودية اشتهر فترة وصرت أنا شيدهم تتنشد في المدارس كانت الأناشيد دات طابع ديني وبعضها يتكلم عن قضية فلسطين 
المهم ما أطول عليكم في الهذرة هذي الإصدارات تحمل اسم نداء وحداء 
نجي للذكريات ..... يوم كنا في المدينة سنة 1414ه كل ا رحنا للصلاة في الحرم نسمع ذاك الصوت الشجي الظاهر المحلات ما عدهم غيره.... وفي يوم قررنا اني وخواتي نشتريه وفعلا شريناه ......
بعض أناشيده الي اتذكرها 
ياايها الأنسان هل تبكي لما أبكاني ..... أرأيت ما قد حصل في العالم الحيرانِ
اليأس يعبث بالأمل ويهز كل كياني  
وحدة ثانية 
قد لاح الموعد واقترب .... وتكاد سهامك أن تتب ....اسكن في خندقك الساجي .....وقتاً للأضلاع الغضبا 
وكمان 
هذة الأغصان مالت .....مع نسيمات الحرير ....وخيوط الشمس الرحيل ..... قد دنا وقت الرحيل 

ان شاللة ما باح صوتكم من لغبار
وسلامتكم

----------


## Princess

دمعه عالسطور
ههههههههه عساااش سعاده  شرقت بالشاي  :nosweat: واني اقرى هههههههههه لو فطست ومتت روحي معلقه في رقبتش ؟<< يصقعش شوي شوي عالبنيه ويش كارها ماحد قال لش اطفسي وانتين تقري  :suspicious:  
الفلاتيه هذي بلهجه خوياتي من الأوجام وباب الشمال من اماكن متفرقه من القطيف
حنا ام الحمام نسميها نباله.. :shiny:  
اما قطاطه.. هههههههههههههههه عند شياب وضباع ام الحمام = برايه 
حقت الأقلام الرصاص  :lol: 
متت ضحك.. ويلي عاللهجات والأختلافات..
وويش هالذكريات الأكشنات..
العاب حلوه ,, مرت علي طريقة لعبة الطير بس ماكنا نسميها الطير نسيت اسمها بس نفس القاعده..
والأنشوده هههههههه 10\10 مننننننتااااااااازه  :atkal: 
مية طرشي ها.. جتني حموضه في شبدي هههههههههه
تسلمي عالتواجد الرايق وياهلا.. 

صدفه..
يووو سلام دانك و كونان جديدين مو عتيقين. :unsure: . الباقي شوي ها عتيقين.. الله يحيي ماوكلي وايامه.. وبالعكس تواجد جدا جميل وماله داعي الأسف نورتي حبابه و نتمنى رجعتش وياهلا :icon30:  
جوري
دووم هالضحكه ,,وانتين وحشتينا اكفر .. .. هاداويه هالقطاعه  :suspicious: .. زين بعد طول الغيبه جيبي الغنايم .. نبغى منش غنايم مغبره شوي زين . :wink: . نورتي حبابه وياهلا 
سر النجاه
يا ايها الأنسان هل تبكي لما ابكاني ... :nuts: 
ههههههههههه غربل الله شرش كني اسمع الأنشوده يالله ذكرياااااات خوش شي جبتيه . :laugh: . تسلمي حبابه ويعطيش الف عافيه نورتي وياهلا :ongue:  
يعطيكم الف عافيه
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

طيـــــايـيـيـيـرررر الفلين.. :) وناسه اللعب بهم



دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## antaumry

*ذكريات جميله تمر علىالانسان في لحظات*

*وتعود السنين كأنها اليوم*

*مررت بالصفحه لاجد ذكريات رائعه وطفوله جميله*


*وطبعا ان من مواليد ؟؟؟؟ اقدم اشوي خخخخ*


*عجبتني صفحتكم وتعليقاتكم الجميله*

*تحية لكم*

*......*

----------


## رنين الحب

والله الموضوع واااااااااجد حلو 
اني من مواليد 1405 واذكر هذي الحاجات بس ماعندي صور اليهم الحمدلله شفتهم الحين 
مررره فرحتوني بهم ولو عندي صور كان حطيتهم بس خساره ماعندي
ويسلمووووووووووووووووووووو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> الناري .. ننتظر دام شملك العفوو



اسمحي ليي خيتو الصوتيات والفيديو حبيت انهم يكون في موضوع لحاله
وتم فتح الموضوع من امس  وانتظر مشاركاتكم
و انشاء الله ارح اشارك هنا بالصورة الي موجود عندي
وسمحي ليي على التاخير
لي باك قريب انشاء الله

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> طيـــــايـيـيـيـرررر الفلين.. :) وناسه اللعب بهم
> 
> 
> 
> دمتم بخير
> وبحفظ الرحمن



 ياعجب الله والله قبل يومين تقريباً كنت اذكرهم 
وقاعد اكلم اختي عنهم الله يرحهم لو يجيبوهم الحين كان عدل  وناسة  امم عندي طيارة بس مو كذا الي بالخيط
باصورها وبحطهم ليكم بعد محتفظ فيها من ايام ابتدائي يمكن :bigsmile: 
سي يااااااااا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حركاااااااات الموضوع
صج انكم مغبرين تغبيرة
بس مابقول ليكم من مواليد شنووو
جنووووني الكراتين
على قولت اهلي متى تكبري وبعدش اشاهدي
ليش بس الاطفال يشاهدووو
صح صرنا ضبعان واني مدري
اني بصراحة نفسي في ايسكريم هو قديم حده ومغبر 
واذكر اذا كان موجود في البقالة بنفس اليوم يخلص
مدري تذكروه ولا ماتذكروه
ماعندي صورة خسارة
بس هو شكله مثل السنافر كان تذكروا كرتون السنافر
نفسي في هالاسكريم ابغاه
وبس
هدرة على الفاضية
موضوع مغبر جدا
وذكريات مغبرة تغبير
يعطيك العافية خيتووو
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## أبو سلطان

أنا طبعا من المشمولين هكذا فهمت و لأن المرحومة أمي كما ذكرت لي عن ولادتي في الخمسينات من القرن الماضي قالت: ولدت بي في سنة قشرة و يوم أقشر و الساعة اللي كانت اقشر و أقشر

السنة اللي ولدتني فيها مات ولد عمها اللي كانت بتسميني على إسمه لكن اكتشفت إنه مريض مره و هونت علشان ما أموت

و اليوم اللي ولدتني فيه كان يوم عاشر في عاشور 

و الساعة اللي ولدتني فيها كانت عند منتصف النهار 

يعني كلي أقشر في أقشر لكن و مع ذلك حبتني

أما الكراتين كانت عدنا كانت امشفرة و على ما اضكر ما يشتروا لينا أندمي لأن أمي كانت ما تحب ريحته بس جبن البقرة الضاحكة كان موجود و حليب قواطي البقرة الحمراء أيضا موجود على ما أضكر

و بدل الحفاضات كانوا يستعملوا ربطة الفوب من الخلف

خلف الله عليكم انتوا عاد شفتوا شيء  :angry: 

إييييييييه رحم الله زمان أول  :sila: 

لكن ... مع السلامة

----------

